# Food Safety News - 02/24/2022 FDA closes outbreak investigation without finding cause; work continues on others



## daveomak.fs (Feb 24, 2022)

*FDA closes outbreak investigation without finding cause; work continues on others*
By Coral Beach on Feb 24, 2022 12:05 am
The FDA reports it has closed an investigation of an outbreak of infections from E. coli O143:H26 without identifying a source of the pathogen. Investigators from the Food and Drug Administration found 14 confirmed patients in the outbreak, but did not publicly report their ages or states of residence. The FDA did a traceback investigation... Continue Reading


*Perishable food items in home meal deliveries often exceed recommended temperatures*
By News Desk on Feb 24, 2022 12:04 am
People being pent-up at home during the pandemic led to explosive growth for fresh-food meal kit deliveries.  In 2021 about two dozen home meal kit delivery businesses together hit $6.9 billion in sales. Continued growth by companies with names like Blue Apron, Home Chef, Hello Fresh and a host of others mean sales will likely... Continue Reading


*Salmonella in meat sickens 15 in Sweden*
By News Desk on Feb 24, 2022 12:03 am
More than a dozen people fell ill in Sweden recently with Salmonella infections after eating undercooked burgers. An outbreak with 15 cases of salmonellosis after a lunch at a hotel restaurant was investigated by the local food safety authority and the regional public health agency in Jämtland Härjedalen. The Salmonella Enteritidis outbreak occurred among students... Continue Reading


*USDA acts to protect families from recalled formula with WIC flexibility*
By News Desk on Feb 24, 2022 12:02 am
The U.S. Department of Agriculture has granted additional flexibilities in response to the impact of the 2022 Abbott recall of certain powdered infant formula provided through the Special Supplemental Nutrition Program for Women, Infants, and Children (WIC). The recalled infant formulas have been linked to four infant illnesses involving cronobacter and Salmonella. All four babies have required hospitalization and one... Continue Reading


*Scientists warn of emerging Vibrio risk; say there should be mandatory reporting*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 24, 2022 12:01 am
Researchers have called for more focus on Vibrio infections in Australia because of the potential impact of climate factors and a growing industry. Australia currently produces almost 8,900 tons of oysters per year with expanded production expected in the next few years. Vibrio infection is not a nationally notifiable disease which may mean cases go... Continue Reading


*Illnesses spur company to recall custard apple pulp; testing shows Salmonella*
By News Desk on Feb 23, 2022 04:44 pm
Reports of five illnesses have prompted a recall of frozen custard apple pulp. The product, sold under the Vadilal Industries brand, was distributed nationwide, according to the company’s recall notice posted today by the Food and Drug Administration. According to the recall notice, sample testing by the FDA showed the custard apple pulp to be... Continue Reading


----------

